# Descaling Machine that's not been used for a while



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm planning giving my newly acquired Quickmill Andreja Premium that hasn't been properly used in a couple of years.

I'm thinking of giving the water tank a good clean then flushing through a load of water.

I've also got big tub of BB citric acid that came with the machine (which says for external use only. I was thinking of running that through the boiler but no dosage instructions on the tub.

Any suggestions?

Alternatively I've got sachets of Puly Descaler that you can mix up to a litre of water.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've found a recommended dose for Critic acid which recommends 50g to 1 litre of water.

The only thing that slightly scares me is the labelling on the tub (for external use only)


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

It's maybe not good grade citric acid and that's why it's labelled as external use only. I got some food grade stuff off eBay for very little money, £1.50 or something like that. I use it to descale my classic but 50g per litre sounds like a lot. I can't remember what I normally do but I think it's more like 5 or 10g per litre.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The label says all, the BP is British Pharmacopeia as in /on tablets / medicines.The not to be used internally refers to medicinal usage.

It is what I use on the Verona as recommended by Bella?B


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> The label says all, the BP is British Pharmacopeia as in /on tablets / medicines.The not to be used internally refers to medicinal usage.
> 
> It is what I use on the Verona as recommended by Bella?B


 thanks Frank, I thought it might be something like that, I'm just ultra paranoid that I'm going to wreck it on day 1.

I've just found a print out from BB recommending 40-50g of citric acid per 1.1litre.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After a 30 min soak in the boiler. I'm guessing this is normal!?!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso...ines-t751.html

See post 4 on this link - Loads of good info within this thread on descaling a HX.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd be a bit careful with some of the stuff on Home Barista...just recently they were thanking someone for a video describing (incorrectly), how the E61 works.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Any probs with the info in the thread above Dave? (post 4 pointers) I hope not, because I followed them when descaling mine lol


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> After a 30 min soak in the boiler. I'm guessing this is normal!?!


When I did my Cherub, I did not get Green coloured water out!

Can't help any further than that, does it have a copper boiler? Or have I got copper goes green wrong???

Sorry, no help at all!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> When I did my Cherub, I did not get Green coloured water out!
> 
> Can't help any further than that, does it have a copper boiler? Or have I got copper goes green wrong???
> 
> Sorry, no help at all!


I used a sachet of Puly descaler in the end as I had one spare.

Yes it does have a copper boiler, copper does go green. A load of crap did come out too. After I did the flush through with clean water it came out clean.

I suppose its been sat for a couple of years unused, but I wasn't expecting green!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Having fun there green goblin ? Need to update the signature ...

any drinks from it yet...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL....I've only had one shot from it so far. Not bad.

I'll update the signature when I know it's working properly.









The naked PF doesn't seen to fit which is a shame.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

I descale my duetto a couple of times a year with the bb crystals, and the first flush looks green like yours.


----------

